# Dime: NBA Power Rankings



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

(This is for the week of 10/5, but I didn't see it until now.)




> 1 Heat - Wade. Shaq. Rings. Until we’re given reason to believe otherwise, Miami keeps the No. 1 spot.
> 
> 2 Mavericks - Dirk is locked up contractually, Jason Terry is locked up, and Josh Howard should be locked up soon. There’s no reason Dallas can’t make it back to the Finals. (Oh, and Avery's locked up too.) :clap:
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

mmmmm thats good power ranking.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Kings definitely aren't title contending.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> The Kings definitely aren't title contending.


That surprised me as well...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> That surprised me as well...


Is it really surprising? Passionate owners of an all-offense team bringing in a defensive-minded coach and defensive-minded players in an attempt to turn things around after years after years of early-playoff losses. Sound familiar? Because we were in the same exact position not too long ago. They're making a conscious effort to have the same defensive turnaround story we had this past season, showed it in the preseason opener against us.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> Is it really surprising? Passionate owners of an all-offense team bringing in a defensive-minded coach and defensive-minded players in an attempt to turn things around after years after years of early-playoff losses. Sound familiar? Because we were in the same exact position not too long ago. They're making a conscious effort to have the same defensive turnaround story we had this past season, showed it in the preseason opener against us.


 But Nowitzki>Artest easily and they are nowhere near as deep as us. They might not even make the playoffs. With the turnaround in philosiphy for us came players that could fill those roles. They _lost_ one of their best players. There's not really much comparision besides coaching.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> But Nowitzki>Artest easily and they are nowhere near as deep as us. They might not even make the playoffs. With the turnaround in philosiphy for us came players that could fill those roles. They _lost_ one of their best players. There's not really much comparision besides coaching.


ummmh yup, that's why we are number 2 and the Kings are number 10.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow, the Kings at 10? No... the entire reason they were even halfway decent was because Bonzi became unguardable once they realized his post presence and absolute dominance of smaller 2 guards.

Personally I would even be surprised if the Kings made the playoffs at this point.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> But Nowitzki>Artest easily and they are nowhere near as deep as us. They might not even make the playoffs. With the turnaround in philosiphy for us came players that could fill those roles. They _lost_ one of their best players. There's not really much comparision besides coaching.


We lost Fin, our 3rd/4th option offensively.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> We lost Fin, our 3rd/4th option offensively.


Consider the statement, then edit if you choose. :clown:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Consider the statement, then edit if you choose. :clown:


 :yes:


----------

